# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cảnh báo mọi người...cẩn thận !!!

## seovg

Mới rồi ra Hoàn Long mua con cpu dìa nâng cấp cái máy ....hết hàng . Chạy qua Phong Vũ mua, chờ lâu thật lâu mới có hàng , lại mắc hơn bên HL 1usd. Vì đang gấp nên mang dìa luôn mà ko kiểm tra...tới nhà mở ra thì thôi tiêu, con cpu bị mẻ góc, mang ra khiếu nại thì nhân viên Phong Vũ bảo tại mình làm rớt , không cho đổi, mình đành ngậm "trái đào lửa" cầm con cpu mẻ dìa, và chắc chắn la sau này có trục trặc sẽ ko đc bảo hành ... nghĩ lại cũng tại mình bộp chộp, phải chịu khó chờ bên HL có hàng rồi mua thì đâu có dính chưởng như vầy ... mua quen chỗ rồi có gì mình nói cũng dễ ... thôi rút kinh nghiệm từ nay chừa Phong Vũ ra luôn....

----------


## hongquang014

bạn nên kiểm tra lại hàng một cách cẩn thận trước khi nhận. Mình cũng từng bị rồi. May mà lúc đó chưa mua. Mới cầm xem thử cái tai nghe. Thấy bị mẻ đưa cho nó, nó lại bảo là có phải mình vừa làm hỏng. Tức cười! Mình cũng chẳng them cãi bảo luôn là em vừa mới cầm đã thấy vậy rôi. Chắc mang về là tiêu luôn đấy. Rất ít nơi uy tin nên bạn đến các trung tâm có lớn và có uy tin nhưng tốt nhất là kiểm tra hàng hóa. Thời buổi làm ăn không tin ai đc đâu.

----------


## crystal150986

Em lại nghĩ rằng thời buổi này mà lại có công ty làm ăn thế cơ ạ? Cty Phong vũ đâu nhỉ?

----------


## minhhai1307

Phong Vũ là một trong những của hàng vi tính có tiếng của TPHCM. Nghe pác này nói em ghê wa

----------


## b5fixel

thôi mấy anh Phong Vũ mệt lắm, hồi lúc trước mua webcam mà ko xem kỹ thiếu cái driver

----------


## duancanhotp

chào thua PV, mình cũng né PV luôn

----------


## dongocnguyetanh

cái j chứ máy tính thì phải cẩn thận nhất là những hàng cao cấp không đc nóng vội. nếu không thì... mất nhìu tiền lắm.

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

cám ơn đả nhắt nhở anh em trong nhà,anh em nghe rồi biết rồi thì tránh xa nha

----------


## giasuvietmy

vậy thì từ nay không qua nó mua là ok. đúng là lừa đảo.

----------


## tipi.vn

cám ơn vì đã nhắc nhở.Các bác nên cẩn thận kẻo tiền mất tật mang

----------

